# range hood wall cap/exhaust diameter



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

call your local appliance store , a 6" round exhaust hood should not be a problem to get.


----------



## nocsec (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for the suggestion; i haven't tried an appliance store

6 inch is not problem
is it 8 inch that i can not find locally at building supply

will check that out tomorrow

any input on whether the 6 vs 8 inch cap makes a real difference (since it is only going to be ~15in through the wall at that diameter (with remainder 8 inch)?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Noc,
Do you have a heating supply store in the area that supplies the hvac tradesman? I have one nearby that has their own shop where they bend up most of the sheet metal fittings. I can buy small sheet metal items there, but can't buy a furnace per se, because I'm not a licensed heating guy. Also, are you doing anything for makeup air? 600 cfm is a lot to pull out of a house without having a supply of makeup air to take it's place. You don't want to start pulling air down your chimney or flues.
Mike Hawkins


----------

